# 1913 Rolfe Bicycle



## zappa2000 (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm no expert on old bicycles, but this doesn't look like I imagine a bicycle from the 1910s:
http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/12832179_rare-1913-the-rolfe-bicycle-manufactured-by-the-r
Does anybody know whether that is for real?


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 15, 2012)

It looks 50s


----------



## zappa2000 (Sep 15, 2012)

That would have been my guess too. They note origial handle grips and tires and they in particular don't look like 1910s to me.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 27, 2016)

You both are correct! The bike is a 1952 "The Rolfe"  Made by the Rolfe Manufacturing Company Limited in Smethwick Birmingham England.  It has a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub.  I only know of one other "The Rolfe" bike and it is a ladies bike (see below attached photos).  Since this is a unique bike, I do not know what its' value should be.  There is one nearby where I live.  The owner would like to sell it to me for $100.  It does not have the original handlebar, stem, grips, saddle or cables and it is missing the left rear axel tentioner. Additionally, someone has added non stock reflectors to the front and back of the bike.  (At the top of this post is a photo of "The Rolfe" bike that is up for auction).


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I think $100 would be about tops for something like that. V/r Shawn


----------



## usarnie1 (Jun 28, 2016)

I was able to purchase the 1952 green ladies Rolfe bicycle today for $50.  I will be using this bike as a donor bike for my other Raleigh Industries bikes.  The pedals, chain guard and the 1952 Sturmey Archer 3 speed Hub are well worth what I paid for the whole bike.  The chain guard will be the most useful part for me, as it was used on many of the 1950's Raleigh Industries bikes, including the Hercules, Cavalier, Indian and many more.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 2, 2016)

Correct- the 50s era parts made $50 a good deal. The men's bike above sold 4 years ago and is worth quite a bit more.


----------



## usarnie1 (Jul 24, 2016)

I decided to put the bike back the way it could have been in 1952.  I removed all the modern reflectors and replaced the rear fender's reflector.  I replaced both the handlebars and stem with Raleigh Industries parts. I replaced the hand grips with English made Dare grips. I replaced the pedals with English made pedals of the same vintage.  I replaced the center mounted kick stand with a rear mounted drop down vintage kick stand.  I replaced the seat with a Brooks B66 and added a Brooks tool pouch to it.  I replaced the missing rear axel tensioner with a new pair.  I added a RI front headlight mount. I added a Prestube rear carrying rack and  I added a rear mounted Wicker Basket to it.

The bike is still a work in progress.  I still need to replace the head tube chrome bearing sockets, as they have plier marks all around them.  I also need to repaint the rear carrying rack with a BRG color. I am also contimplating replacing the chain guard with a Raleigh fully enclosed chain guard of the same color and era.  I also need to decide if I am going to replace the rusted out caliper brakes with RI caliper brakes of a slightly newer vintage.

The gears shift smothly and the bike rides great!  I plan to use this bike on the annual Tweed Rides in and around the Los Angeles area.


----------



## usarnie1 (Aug 28, 2016)

I rebuilt the bottom bracket and found that someone had replaced the original 1/4" ball bearings with caged bearings. While I had the bottom bracket apart, I saw that the axel was a Phillips axel!  I removed the caged bearings and inserted 22 new 1/4" bearings, along with Marine Greese. The bottom bracket now works as smooth as silk!  While I was working on the bike, I used my Park Tool chain scrubber on the chain and it revealed a new looking chain!

I decided to paint the rear prestube carrying rack in Hunter Green, at a later time.  I also decided to retain the original 1952 chain guard on the bike.  Additionally, I decided to retain the original Phillips caliper brakes, instead of using RI brakes.

This 1952 bike is currently the oldest English bike in my collection of 7 English bikes.  Even though it is a lady's bike, it is still my favorite ride!


----------



## usarnie1 (Oct 4, 2016)

I thought I would show what the 1952 Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub looks like, with the rear axel tension adjusters, on my Rolfe Bicycle.  It shifts real smooth!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 10, 2016)

The 1940s-50s AW hubs are among the best ever made. The quality of parts and manufacturing at that time was near its best for Sturmey Archer.


----------

